# Houston Calling



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome TX! I'm in Houston as well, Spring Branch area.

Not much of a long range shooter, but love to stretch the legs on a 22lr!

When we doing a Texas triathlon? Beer, fishin', and shooting? Okay, maybe not in that order!


----------



## TX65 (Sep 28, 2015)

200 Yards is always possible with a 22 LR....


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes sir, wanting to work up to 300 one day. Mainly using it as a windage & elevation trainer for the 308.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

welcome TX


Gramps likes to shoot the schit ,talk about fishing and drink beer


----------



## TX65 (Sep 28, 2015)

Gramps said:


> Yes sir, wanting to work up to 300 one day. Mainly using it as a windage & elevation trainer for the 308.


Actually, I use a 22 LR to train for 1000 yards... Using the right ammo, can be a good tool without all the hand loading..


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

TX65 said:


> Actually, I use a 22 LR to train for 1000 yards... Using the right ammo, can be a good tool without all the hand loading..


Welcome TX. I am in League City. Back when I hunted mule deer I considered 300 a long shot. But I never shot in long range competition.


----------



## TX65 (Sep 28, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> Welcome TX. I am in League City. Back when I hunted mule deer I considered 300 a long shot. But I never shot in long range competition.


Thanks for the Welcome,,, Height here


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

TX65 said:


> Thanks for the Welcome,,, Height here


North Houston/FM1960 area here. Now spending summers in TN, but will be back in a few weeks. Bringing my 1648 Lowe tinny back to chase some reds. I use my kayaks now, but the tinny will give me more range. No shooting for the last 60 years, though.
richg99


----------

